
How Much YouTube Paid Me for My 1M Viewed Video - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do1VLjNg6AE
======
ziddoap
Here's the highlights:

\- Between $2,000USD and $4,000 is average for this YouTuber for 1MM views on
a video

\- Age and geographic location of viewers affects how much is made

\- Short videos make less, because less ads

\- Content/topic of video affects how much is made because ads

\- Sometimes there is outliers. This YouTuber has a video with 370k views at
$4,000 USD. (hint: it's because more ads)

\- In short, its views + age of viewers + % watch time + geographic location
of viewers + a bunch of other metrics.

This YouTuber claims you can 3x your revenue by making videos over 10 minutes
long (so you get more ads).

~~~
KKPMW
> This YouTuber claims you can 3x your revenue by making videos over 10
> minutes long (so you get more ads).

This sounds like it should be true. It irks me whenever I see some commentary
video about a minor thing dragged over the 10minute mark on purpose just to
get the ad revenue.

Youtuber named Tim Pool is notorious for this:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Timcasts/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Timcasts/videos)

~~~
ziddoap
It definitely is true you can increase revenue. The 3x part is pretty
subjective, depending on what you were doing prior.

Once you hit 10 minutes, you are allowed to put (as far as I know) as many ads
as your viewers will put up with - but it has to hit the 10 minute mark.

------
wodenokoto
I have wondered about the economics of certain you youtubers, especially
MKBHD.

He has a huge studio, with tons of gear, a lot of it not sponsored and staff.

The videos feature YouTube ads, but aren’t in-video sponsored and he is
selling a bit of merchandise.

